# Hudson&me’s journal



## Hudson and me (Oct 6, 2020)

Excuse this if it’s not a particularly eventful journal. It’s the first time I have actually done a journal.
1. What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like? 
Australia. Hot, I know right!
2.  How would you define your farm?
Definitely a hobby farm. 
3.  What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
Break in a horse but alas my parents would never let me! 
4. Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?
No. But we are about to put up a barn using materials that are being delivered. 
5. Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet? 
No, no, no. I have no idea what half of that is XD
6. Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer? 
Well tbh I don’t remember what got me into animals but I have been riding since I was 4. 
7. Is it a hobby or an occupation?
Hobby
9. In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
Horses. I would like to further my knowledge with other herd animals such as sheep ect. 
10. In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
Meat. 
11. Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?
Yes but in the plant department. We want to grow our own food and become more self sufficient 
12. Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
No way! 
13.  Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?
Not really. I write and I read a lot.
14.  Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
Yes I can. I live in a two acre property. I have 1 horse, 2 dogs, 12 chickens, 1 guinea pig and a rabbit. 
15. Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?
Nope.
16. Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?
We are about to start growing a garden. 
17. Do you fish? Bait or explosives?
No. 
18.  How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?
2 acre. We used to have 10 acres but then we had to move. 
19. Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?
Yes. 
20. If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?
Snowy mountains. The place where I live it doesn’t snow! 
21. Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?
No
22. What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?
Well I have a bit of gardening knowledge and I have chickens
23. Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?
No
24. What is on your to do list?
Well atm we are doing up our house which we just bought then we will put in a stable/barn and then probably put in a garden. 
25. Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?
No, it would be nice but I would still have to buy meat. 
26.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?
We try but not always
27. Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?
100% I learn new things everyday and realise just how special and individual each of them are. 
Well thanks for stopping by my thread and pop in and say hi if you own animals too!


----------



## thistlebloom (Oct 7, 2020)

Hi! 
I'm glad you started a journal. I look forward to keeping up with you.
It's also a fun way to look back and see what changes took place and all the adventures you've had.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 7, 2020)

Miss @Hudson and me,

Welcome aboard!  You will find all kinds of helpful folks on the forum.  Since you like horses, you are in luck, as Miss @thistlebloom has found your journal.  There are several other folks on the forum here who either have or know about horses, such as Miss @Baymule in east Texas, USA, Miss @Fermarjan, in southwestern Virginia, USA, Miss @Mini Horses in south eastern (coastal) Virginia, and I am sure there are others here that is escaping my memory at the moment.  There are all other kinds of folks who help you with things like gardens, such as Mr. @Mike CHS, in Tennessee, USA, and Miss @Baymule.  So feel free to post to your heart's content.  BTW, we like pictures!  So, again, welcome aboard!

BTW, in what province in Australia are you located?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Hudson and me (Oct 7, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Hi!
> I'm glad you started a journal. I look forward to keeping up with you.
> It's also a fun way to look back and see what changes took place and all the adventures you've had.


Aw thanks 😊


----------



## Hudson and me (Oct 7, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @Hudson and me,
> 
> Welcome aboard!  You will find all kinds of helpful folks on the forum.  Since you like horses, you are in luck, as Miss @thistlebloom has found your journal.  There are several other folks on the forum here who either have or know about horses, such as Miss @Baymule in east Texas, USA, Miss @Fermarjan, in southwestern Virginia, USA, Miss @Mini Horses in south eastern (coastal) Virginia, and I am sure there are others here that is escaping my memory at the moment.  There are all other kinds of folks who help you with things like gardens, such as Mr. @Mike CHS, in Tennessee, USA, and Miss @Baymule.  So feel free to post to your heart's content.  BTW, we like pictures!  So, again, welcome aboard!
> 
> ...


Thanks, I’m in NSW.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 7, 2020)

Gardening is very rewarding. Nothing takes the place of fresh vegetables that you grew. One tiny packet of seed produces so much, enough to freeze or can, share with friends, family and enough to eat fresh while in season.


----------



## Hudson and me (Oct 8, 2020)

It’s 11:40 am here today I’m about to go check on my hens and collect the eggs and I really hope there are more. I run a small egg stall where I sell them to my dads friends at work and they pay $5 a carton. I will post pics of my chickens today 😁


----------



## Hudson and me (Oct 8, 2020)

Here they are:


----------



## thistlebloom (Oct 8, 2020)

Nice flock! 
What breed is this one, and is she a bantam?


----------



## Hudson and me (Oct 9, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Nice flock!
> What breed is this one, and is she a bantam?
> View attachment 78106


She is a welsummer. Nah they are only 11 weeks old


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 9, 2020)

Miss @Hudson and me,

Nice pictures and a nice flock of chickens!  How long have you been raising them?

Also, I am wondering -- do you get disoriented by having the sun apparently travel north as it moves from east to west during the day? 

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Hudson and me (Oct 9, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @Hudson and me,
> 
> Nice pictures and a nice flock of chickens!  How long have you been raising them?
> 
> ...


I have been raising chickens for about 7 years.
Nah, we have daylight savings though and that’s a pain because what used to be 6am is now 7am so I’m tired all the time.


----------



## Hudson and me (Oct 13, 2020)

Hey guys. I have been practicing for a dressage test that’s approaching fast. 31st I have my comp


----------



## thistlebloom (Oct 13, 2020)

Nice! Let us know how you two did! Pictures would be great as well  .
What level are you competing at?


----------



## Hudson and me (Oct 13, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Nice! Let us know how you two did! Pictures would be great as well  .
> What level are you competing at?


I will after my comp. preliminary 1a and 1c


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 14, 2020)

Hudson and me said:


> Hey guys. I have been practicing for a dressage test that’s approaching fast. 31st I have my comp





Hudson and me said:


> I will after my comp. preliminary 1a and 1c



OK, I'll show my ignorance -- what is a dressage test?


----------



## thistlebloom (Oct 14, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> OK, I'll show my ignorance -- what is a dressage test?



Hudson and Me can expound on this, but here's a site that explains the North American levels of dressage tests. It includes some video examples also.








						What are the levels of dressage? (With Video Examples)
					

Dressage On the Level Dressage is a beautiful, timeless equestrian sport that was documented as far back as the Greek era. It began as a manner of teaching war horses to become more agile, able to charge a foe headlong, then stop, sidestep his sword, pirouette quickly to aim at another attacker...




					horserookie.com
				





Dressage is an exacting form of riding and requires mental and physical discipline.
I applaud you H&M for working on your riding proficiency.


----------



## Hudson and me (Oct 14, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> OK, I'll show my ignorance -- what is a dressage test?


So dressage is a form of riding. And it’s a competition, everyone who attends the comp is competing in doing a test. Some people are doing higher tests and some are doing lower tests. It is a series of movements to show off your skill level and they give you a mark. After the event I have competed in finishes they tally all the results and we find out who won.


----------



## Hudson and me (Oct 14, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Hudson and Me can expound on this, but here's a site that explains the North American levels of dressage tests. It includes some video examples also.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha yeah thanks. It has taken me months to work with him to the point where he actually stands a chance in the arena.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 14, 2020)

Dressage is horse ballet.


----------



## Hudson and me (Oct 15, 2020)

I found a baby brown snake today. I’m worried about my dogs, they have enough venom to kill 7 adult humans and the baby’s don’t have control over how much venom they inject


----------



## Hudson and me (Oct 16, 2020)

Want to know how your friend isn’t listening to you...
Me: I had a baby brown snake in my backyard last night
Her : oh cool.
(Cool? Something that could kill me and my pets is really that cool?)


----------



## Hudson and me (Oct 16, 2020)

How is everyone?


----------



## Fuchsia (Oct 17, 2020)

Nice journal.  What are you going to do about the brown snake?


----------



## Hudson and me (Oct 17, 2020)

Fuchsia said:


> Nice journal.  What are you going to do about the brown snake?


Thanks. Not sure yet. I think just keep the grass short so it is less likely to stick around. Hopefully it’s just the one


----------



## Hudson and me (Oct 18, 2020)

I spoke to our new neighbour today, I found out that we have:
Foxes
Quolls
Koalas
Kangaroos
Deer
And snakes (duh)


----------



## Baymule (Oct 18, 2020)

What are Quolls?


----------



## Fuchsia (Oct 18, 2020)

Hudson and me said:


> I spoke to our new neighbour today, I found out that we have:
> Foxes
> Quolls
> Koalas
> ...


That is so cool! You have Kangaroos and Koalas!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 18, 2020)

Miss @Hudson and me,

I don't know what the laws are like in New South Wales, Australia, but where I reside in rural western Arkansas, USA, if I see a snake I don't like, a 22 pistol or rifle will make quick work.  In case gun ownership there is restricted, you could always get a dog that hates snakes and hunts them down.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Hudson and me (Oct 18, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @Hudson and me,
> 
> I don't know what the laws are like in New South Wales, Australia, but where I reside in rural western Arkansas, USA, if I see a snake I don't like, a 22 pistol or rifle will make quick work.  In case gun ownership there is restricted, you could always get a dog that hates snakes and hunts them down.
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


Haha yea guns are banned and you need a license. Gosh I wish we had guns here though, a shovel through rhe snakes head does the job


----------



## Hudson and me (Oct 18, 2020)

Baymule said:


> What are Quolls?


Carnivorous chicken eating weasel type things (they look like opossums (they are endangered too)


----------



## Hudson and me (Oct 18, 2020)

Fuchsia said:


> That is so cool! You have Kangaroos and Koalas!


This was a koala we had at our last house:


----------



## Hudson and me (Oct 18, 2020)

Baymule said:


> What are Quolls?


This is a quoll:


----------



## Fuchsia (Oct 18, 2020)

Hudson and me said:


> This was a koala we had at our last house:
> View attachment 78273


Adorable!


----------



## Fuchsia (Oct 18, 2020)

Hudson and me said:


> This is a quoll:
> View attachment 78275


They look vicious! But cute!


----------



## Hudson and me (Oct 18, 2020)

Fuchsia said:


> They look vicious! But cute!


Apparently they are in the area but they are so illusive and hard to find.


----------



## Baymule (Oct 18, 2020)

Quolls are cute. Even though they eat chickens, they are still cute.


----------



## Hudson and me (Oct 18, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Quolls are cute. Even though they eat chickens, they are still cute.


They are endangered


----------



## Hudson and me (Oct 22, 2020)

Top of the morning to you all! Counting down till the comp (two weeks) been practicing. Chickens are out free ranging at the moment. The rabbit is running around the yard as well.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 22, 2020)

Hope you do well in the competition.

I believe that spring is starting for you there.  Do you have much of a winter, since you are located around latitude 32°?  When is your rainy season (if you even have one)?


----------



## Hudson and me (Oct 22, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Hope you do well in the competition.
> 
> I believe that spring is starting for you there.  Do you have much of a winter, since you are located around latitude 32°?  When is your rainy season (if you even have one)?


Haha our winter is usually about it gets down to 6C at night time sometimes into the -1C’s but yeah we are in spring and it’s up to 29C today and the hottest lately has been 33C


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Nov 3, 2020)

Miss @Hudson and me,

Have you had your competition yet, or is it soon?  If you have had it already, how did you do?

If you don't mind, would you post some pictures of your horse and your other farm animals and maybe even a few pictures of your place?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Hudson and me (Nov 3, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @Hudson and me,
> 
> Have you had your competition yet, or is it soon?  If you have had it already, how did you do?
> 
> ...


Heh well they cancelled it. It was raining. So we couldn’t do it, I was soooo disappointed.
Yeah sure, I can take some pics for u. Obviously I cannot be in them (coz my family have rules about being online and that’s one of them) but this is our property:
Where I have drawn the marker shows where our property ends:




This is my dog Wilbur:



this is my other dog Jasper:



I will post other animals later but right now I have to get ready for school.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 3, 2020)

Your family rules are good ones. It is not a good thing for young people to blast themselves all over the internet. Posting pictures of your animals and home is fun, we get to see how you live and all is well. You have a beautiful farm. Your dogs are adorable.


----------



## Hudson and me (Nov 3, 2020)

Baymule said:


> Your family rules are good ones. It is not a good thing for young people to blast themselves all over the internet. Posting pictures of your animals and home is fun, we get to see how you live and all is well. You have a beautiful farm. Your dogs are adorable.


Yeah BYC and BYH are ligit the only forms of social media I have


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Nov 4, 2020)

Miss @Hudson and me,

Sorry about the competition being cancelled.  I bet you would have won.

You have a beautiful place.  I look forward to seeing more pictures.  And regarding social media, I am glad you chose the two forums, especially that you chose BYH!  (I'm not on BYC )  Do well in school.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Nov 25, 2020)

Miss @Hudson and me,

Haven't heard from you in a while.  Hope all is well.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Hudson and me (Nov 26, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @Hudson and me,
> 
> Haven't heard from you in a while.  Hope all is well.
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


Hey thanks, we are all good here. Trying to get a mini pony but mum is still saying no no no. Been a bit boring in classes because we finish for the year next Thursday. But it’s still great coz the holidays are fast approaching.


----------



## Hudson and me (Dec 14, 2020)

I had a riding comp yesterday and my horse shied and cantered down the centre line when he was supposed to be trotting. And we placed 7th out of 30 people most of which were adults.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 14, 2020)

7th out of 30 is not bad, not bad at all. Sounds like it was good experience for Hudson. Maybe next time he won't be a s spooky.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Dec 14, 2020)

Good to hear from you, Miss @Hudson and me!  I'm with Miss @Baymule - 7th out of 30 is not bad.  I hope you will continue to work on your riding, since it gives you so much pleasure.  I hope you will also let us know how you are doing.


----------



## Hudson and me (Dec 14, 2020)

Baymule said:


> 7th out of 30 is not bad, not bad at all. Sounds like it was good experience for Hudson. Maybe next time he won't be a s spooky.


Considering we haven’t competed in months and months because of Covid I think it’s amazing


----------



## Hudson and me (Dec 14, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Good to hear from you, Miss @Hudson and me!  I'm with Miss @Baymule - 7th out of 30 is not bad.  I hope you will continue to work on your riding, since it gives you so much pleasure.  I hope you will also let us know how you are doing.


Yep definitely


----------



## Hudson and me (Dec 23, 2020)

This is me at the horse show: I took a screenshot of a video my mother took XD.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 23, 2020)

Y'all are looking good!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Dec 24, 2020)

Miss @Hudson and me,

Do you think you could post a video of you and Hudson at the horse show?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Hudson and me (Dec 24, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @Hudson and me,
> 
> Do you think you could post a video of you and Hudson at the horse show?
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


I dunno, I don’t have a YouTube account so I can’t share a video and I’m not sure how mum would feel (she doesn’t like me sharing images with my face in it) . Another reason is we don’t have a video of my actual test only my warmup.


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 24, 2020)

I think your parents rules are fine and that was a nice picture of you and the horse.  
Since all the covid stuff, things are crazy.  School here usually shuts down for 10-14 days for the Christmas holiday, all depending on what day of the week the holidays fall on.  But here, most schools have been virtual or on a schedule of 2 days in class, 2 days home virtual.  I don't have any kids in school but have friends that do so hear about the back and forth.  
Hope you have a nice holiday.


----------



## Hudson and me (Dec 24, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> I think your parents rules are fine and that was a nice picture of you and the horse.
> Since all the covid stuff, things are crazy.  School here usually shuts down for 10-14 days for the Christmas holiday, all depending on what day of the week the holidays fall on.  But here, most schools have been virtual or on a schedule of 2 days in class, 2 days home virtual.  I don't have any kids in school but have friends that do so hear about the back and forth.
> Hope you have a nice holiday.


Thanks. In Australia we have about two months off


----------



## farmerjan (Dec 24, 2020)

Hudson and me said:


> Thanks. In Australia we have about two months off


DUH.... I forgot that Christmas holidays comes in the summer for you.  Sorry.....


----------



## Hudson and me (Dec 24, 2020)

farmerjan said:


> DUH.... I forgot that Christmas holidays comes in the summer for you.  Sorry.....


No worries lol


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Dec 31, 2020)

Happy New Year, Miss @Hudson and me!  I hope it is a great one for you.  I look forward to more of your posts.


----------



## Hudson and me (Dec 31, 2020)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Happy New Year, Miss @Hudson and me!  I hope it is a great one for you.  I look forward to more of your posts.


Happy new year to you as well


----------



## Hudson and me (Mar 6, 2021)

Okay so it has been a little over a month since I last posted. I am up at 5:21 am my time to go to a horse comp, hopefully I do really well (fingers crossed) I’m a bit nervous as this is a big deal test but I’m sure it will be okay. Wish me luck


----------



## Bruce (Mar 6, 2021)

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Palomino (Mar 6, 2021)

I was just thinking of you today. Good luck and have fun!!


----------



## Mini Horses (Mar 6, 2021)

Wishing you the best!!


----------



## Hudson and me (Mar 6, 2021)

Bruce said:


> Good luck!!!!


Thanks 


Palomino said:


> I was just thinking of you today. Good luck and have fun!!


Thanks Palomino. I got a score of 62.14% on my first test then 60.70% on my seconds test


Mini Horses said:


> Wishing you the best!!


Thanks so much


----------



## Palomino (Mar 6, 2021)

Hudson and me said:


> Thanks Palomino. I got a score of 62.14% on my first test then 60.70% on my seconds test


Congrats!! That's great!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 7, 2021)

You will have to explain, are those good scores? They sound good to me, but I have never shown horses. Do you have any pictures? You know how much we love pictures!


----------



## Palomino (Mar 7, 2021)

@Baymule Dressage is a series of exercises consisting of specific movements and patterns, for example a left traverse diagonally across the arena. There is more to the scoring than this, but basically, each exercise receives a score of 0-10, 10 being the best. If there are 12 exercises, the best score possible is 120 points which is 100%. The final score is given in a percentage, so 64 points out of 100 would be a 64% score.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 7, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## Hudson and me (Jul 12, 2021)

Hey guys, i know it’s been a while. I competed at a local fair and won 3rd out of my age group, the two who placed higher than me where heaps older and also competing in one test a level above.

On another note I bought and paid for a miniature pony out of my own pocket, her name is Peggie Sue and she’s such a sweetie. Huddie loves her.


----------



## Hudson and me (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Bruce (Jul 13, 2021)

Very nice!
Don't be a stranger


----------



## Hudson and me (Jul 13, 2021)

Bruce said:


> Very nice!
> Don't be a stranger


Thanks. I try not to be haha just forget about this one sometimes


----------



## Baymule (Jul 14, 2021)

Cutie little pony!


----------



## Hudson and me (Jul 14, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Cutie little pony!


Thanks


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Oct 31, 2021)

Miss @Hudson and me,

It has been awhile since we last heard from you.  It is now springtime down under.  What have you been doing lately?

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Hudson and me (Oct 31, 2021)

Senile_Texas_Aggie said:


> Miss @Hudson and me,
> 
> It has been awhile since we last heard from you.  It is now springtime down under.  What have you been doing lately?
> 
> Senile Texas Aggie


Hey 
Not much really. We are still in lockdown (just coming out of it) and so horse comps haven’t been on at all.


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Mar 15, 2022)

Miss @Hudson and me,

We haven't heard from you in 6 months or so.  Hope everything is OK.

Are you being affected by all of the flooding that is happening in the eastern part of Australia?  I have forgotten in which province you are located -- seems like New South Wales, in the southeastern part of the country, so you could be right in the middle of it.

Please let everyone know how you are doing.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------

